# Max Bed height for Fifth Wheel Towing



## geodesy

Hey guys, was wondering what the max top of bed height would be to tow a Montana Fifth wheel....Also, my tow rig is a 2006 Chevy HD Duramax Crew cab..it has a 6 inch lift and 35" tires..the top of bed height is about 63"...The dealer said that the 40 foot Montana (weight 12k pounds) would not be a problem. He also said that he towed a 16k pound trailer with his. Personally, I think maybe he has spent too much time in California smokin the legal stuff!! sounds risky, but I see the parks full of the same setup!!

Any thoughts guys!?

Thanks, 
Geo


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Max Bed height for Fifth Wheel Towing

Your truck has plenty of power to tow that trailer, the only drawback is the "lift" you have given it.  I have a customer who lifted a Ford a LOT, and he is towing a 32' 5th.  His trailer is always high in front, but it honestly does not look too bad.


----------



## geodesy

Re: Max Bed height for Fifth Wheel Towing

Thanks....I was more concerned with the weight....the general rule of thumb with towing (at least with tow bars and dolly's) is not to tow more than your own weight....it tends to push you along and out of control during and emergency... maybe not the same for a fifth wheel trailer...trains do it, but they are on a track with many brakes....any thoughts....?

Thanks again


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Max Bed height for Fifth Wheel Towing

Well, most 5th wheels (and a lot of travel trailers) are heavier than the vehicle towing them.  That is when you rely on your brake controller, and your trucks Tow/Haul mode, that I love during braking.  It downshifts the transmission and assists the brakes.  I don't usually tow in Tow/Haul mode but do activate it going down grades and in city, stop and go traffic.


----------



## geodesy

Re: Max Bed height for Fifth Wheel Towing

Thanks.....I think that I might be able to get away with using a shorter profile tire...this would bring my bed height down from the current 63".
Virginia huh! that could make for a nice vacation while picking up a new fifth...not been to Virginia yet.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Max Bed height for Fifth Wheel Towing

well go by GTS  in Bedford  VA. and see Ken he has very nice 5th wheels. and he will deal with you. :laugh:


----------

